# ماكينة للف النوابض الحلزونية



## موفق عوض (14 فبراير 2011)

ارجو المساعدة في تصميم ماكينة للف اليايات الحلزونية 
مشروع بسيط
ارجو الرد في اقرب فرصة


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 فبراير 2011)

اهلا بك 
هل تريد عمل يايات ذات قطر ثابت ؟ 
يمكنك صناعة هذه الماكينة بامكانيات بسيطة فقط ما هو قطر السلك الذي تريد استخدامه و ما هي مقاومته للانحناء و مادة السلك ثم نتكلم


----------



## موفق عوض (26 مارس 2011)

2-3 ملميتر قطر السلك
مقاومة الانحناء بسيطةحسب القطر
الحديد المطاوع- الحديد الزهر


----------

